# How far?



## Sea Shift (Sep 1, 2014)

I read on here of some of you guys talking about different spots like the nipple, the edge, NE spur, oil rigs etc. how far out of orange beach are these places?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

The Petrious is 74 miles from Perdido Pass (give or take)


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Download Google Earth. The edge is the the visible arc. Search PFF for numbers and plug them in Google Eart to see how far they are.


----------



## Webber67 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sea Shift said:


> I read on here of some of you guys talking about different spots like the nipple, the edge, NE spur, oil rigs etc. how far out of orange beach are these places?


Statute miles from Perdido Pass...

Nipple-----38 mi.
Edge------47 mi.
NE Spur---68 mi.
Petronius--72 mi.
Marlin-----82 mi.
Horn Mtn.--100 mi.
Globetrotter--117 mi.
Nakika-------128 mi.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Might as well book a flight it would be cheaper to fly then drive:yes:


----------



## Sea Shift (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like the edge is about as far as I'll go.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Webber67 said:


> Statute miles from Perdido Pass...
> 
> Nipple-----38 mi.
> Edge------47 mi.
> ...


The nipple and edge are opposite
Nipple-47
Edge -38 from perdido pass. 
Take 10 miles away if your coming out of pensacola pass


----------

